# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or fake Tren Acetate by Pharmacom Lab

## MMA_Influenced

Help me out.. im on day 4 after first inject.. no crazy sides AT ALL except i was sweating after my 2nd inject.. not sure if i got a little tiny bit in the vein or something im not sure.. i aspirated and was gtg though.

First time using Tren .. havent been coughing or having harsh/crazy sides yet. I think Im hornier.. that may be the one thing in noticing if anything. tried a new source from pharmacom supposedly.. I think its real but its always nice to make sure..

----------


## 73rr

Really, tren already. It was what 2 mo the ago when u first started this life style

----------


## MMA_Influenced

> Really, tren already. It was what 2 mo the ago when u first started this life style


Some people you just cant through to man. Anyway, Im going Tren and maintainence dose of test. Pct is on point.. im a cycle noobie but i can tell you my research is on point so i have a fighting chance.

Got my caber and arimidex and hcg on stand by for sides. If at the very least ill be a good experiment to see what happens.. ill be documenting what happens with me good or bad. Blood work will be posted at week 8 + 2 months after pct. Wish me luck.

Based on your reaction im assuming its very real thanks. And sorry to disappoint you, really I feel bad. But I can live with the results either way and know the risks but what Im doing isnt life threatening so there are worse things i could be doing.

But just a little food for thought. Ive heard many old school body builders who claim the drugs were WAY stronger in the 80's than today. Things such as dianabol used to work incredible on just 5 mg. Go figure. Anyway, I know there is real health risk. Ill find out and let people know. Either things will go great for me or you can take my story and show it to young steroid users as an example of what not to do.

Either way ive been body building naturally for 3 years straight so Im not a noobie to the body building game just to the drug aspect game.

----------


## 73rr

> Some people you just cant through to man. Anyway, Im going Tren and maintainence dose of test. Pct is on point.. im a cycle noobie but i can tell you my research is on point so i have a fighting chance.
> 
> Got my caber and arimidex and hcg on stand by for sides. If at the very least ill be a good experiment to see what happens.. ill be documenting what happens with me good or bad. Blood work will be posted at week 8 + 2 months after pct. Wish me luck.
> 
> Based on your reaction im assuming its very real thanks. And sorry to disappoint you, really I feel bad. But I can live with the results either way and know the risks but what Im doing isnt life threatening so there are worse things i could be doing.
> 
> But just a little food for thought. Ive heard many old school body builders who claim the drugs were WAY stronger in the 80's than today. Things such as dianabol used to work incredible on just 5 mg. Go figure. Anyway, I know there is real health risk. Ill find out and let people know. Either things will go great for me or you can take my story and show it to young steroid users as an example of what not to do.
> 
> Either way ive been body building naturally for 3 years straight so Im not a noobie to the body building game just to the drug aspect game.


It is life threatening. 

Didn't u just start a test only cycle? Did u even pct after? Time on plus pct before u cycle again. 

Or are u going to just stay on forever

----------


## MMA_Influenced

No i didnt start a test cycle i havent cycled in 3 years.. 3 years ago i did a test E cye which ended in me getting injured around week 5 and i never went back on after

----------


## jstone

> It is life threatening. 
> 
> Didn't u just start a test only cycle? Did u even pct after? Time on plus pct before u cycle again. 
> 
> Or are u going to just stay on forever


It really isnt life threatening, even if he stays on forever.

How many documented cases are there of people dying from steroid use ? 

There are some problems that can pop up if you dont monitor your health, years ago we didn't even know about the things we know now, and people weren't dropping dead from steroid use. 

MMA its still a little early for the sides to start. Give it a few more days. Everything looks llegit, and I have only heard of counterfeited orals not oils.

----------


## Livinlean

> It really isnt life threatening, even if he stays on forever.
> 
> How many documented cases are there of people dying from steroid use ? 
> 
> There are some problems that can pop up if you dont monitor your health, years ago we didn't even know about the things we know now, and people weren't dropping dead from steroid use. 
> 
> MMA its still a little early for the sides to start. Give it a few more days. Everything looks llegit, and I have only heard of counterfeited orals not oils.


Just cause a death isn't conclusively due to AAS use, doesn't mean it had no part in it. I mean AAS causes our hormones to go everywhere which could potentially be life threatening (hematocrit for example). With that said, I wouldn't consider what is proposed here to be in that category.

MMA, what do you mean you have HCG and Adex on stand by for sides? You claim your research is on point yet you aren't starting these 2 compounds???

----------


## jstone

> Just cause a death isn't conclusively due to AAS use, doesn't mean it had no part in it. I mean AAS causes our hormones to go everywhere which could potentially be life threatening (hematocrit for example). With that said, I wouldn't consider what is proposed here to be in that category.
> 
> MMA, what do you mean you have HCG and Adex on stand by for sides? You claim your research is on point yet you aren't starting these 2 compounds???


Thats why I said there are problems that can pop up if you dont monitor your health. Hematocrit was one I was specifically thinking about, but that is a side effect just like all meds, vitamins, and otc supplements have.

I think an average user that monitors there bloodwork has very little to worry about. Even before we had all the knowledge we do today, AAS users weren't dropping like flys. Look at arnolds era, they were popping dbol like skittles. I understand being safe, but somethings are just not as dangerous as some would like you to believe.

----------


## mietek

pharmacom had good reviews but you need more than 4 days to feel something

----------


## MMA_Influenced

12 days in.. no "harsh sides" vasular as hell... horny as hell. My body loves tren .. guess im lucky.

150mg eod + 300mg a week test e.

Tren is amazing. My body feels great.. i def dont feel like im doing anything harsh infact my body feels incredible. 

I kid you guys not ive put on 15.6 pounds (weighed in the morning) in 12 days and my waistline only increased a quarter of an inch. Incredible. I know these numbers are hard to believe but they are reality. I was just coming off a very diet restrictive cut and went right into a bulk with tren ace and BOOM. I guess the stuff was real.

----------


## MMA_Influenced

I have to tell you guys almost 2 weeks from the first pin and i just hit up 20 pounds from the start. My waist line is very small.. it has only increased .25 inches since the start of the cycle. To be totally honest at first i was gaining too much weight to the point i was scared i hadent planned to gain more than 30 pounds the entire cycle. I gained so fast eating 7 meals a day i cut back to 6 to slow things down. My waistline never got larger though but i was slightly more bloated and cutting back the calories has led to still incredible weight gain but no fat or gains to my waistline. Obviously there is a limit to how much you can gain without gaining far and while im grateful i didnt gain too much i definitely will eventually once my body gets used to this initial shock thats forcing incredible gains.

I know im going to be laughed at because those numbers dont jive with what bro science is saying is possible but to he honest i had just come off losing 40 pounds and was a bit out of shape at the start of this cycle. I had a lot of room to grow but this is ridiculous.

As for sides? Other than being horny as hell and veiny absolutely nothing. Im taking finasteride to prevent hairloss and so far so perfect. Obviously i still have 6 more weeks of work on tren + 4 more on test and then a pct but reality is so far i feel just great.

I question the harsh sides.. i know everyone is different but i mean i literally feel great and wish i could be like this all the time. Im horny and confident as hell.. i shred in the gym and the next day i feel totally fine as if i didnt even go. 

Im a beginner to steroids but let me tell you something.. if your diet is on point? Your committed? You got a good work out program and stick to it? What can be accomplished is nothing short of amazing. Just take 500mg.. dont start until you been lifting consistent for 4 or 5 years.. get the fuck out with that. Im reaching my goals and having a blast doing it. Science is an amazing thing and im utilizing it perfectly and seeing some incredible gains. By next summer im going to be a serious head turner on the beach and i cant wait

I will keep updating incase things go south. Im obviously not going to stop at this point so my main issue and concern is the pct. Ive heard some claim tren takes a long time to recover from.. ill find out and hopefully bloods come back normal.

Gear is only for people who have reached their genetic max? Only take 500 mg of test your first cycle? So far so perfect. I wanted big results so I went big. Maybe for someone else there could be a horror story. 

So far for me things couldnt be going better.. im in the high rep range to hopefully avoid injury. Such an increase in size and strength i want to make sure i dont get injured so im keeping near 12 reps a set. Again. Wow.

----------


## Bio-Active

That doesn't look like pharma's tren

----------


## MMA_Influenced

> That doesn't look like pharma's tren


I went to their website and put in the code (had to scratch off the side to see it) I believe it was pharmacomlabs.com says the code on the side is real and i so was the dealer.

Not sure what your getting or how long its been since you got this source. Anyway, as for sides? Zero. 

Arms have gotten a half an inch larger every week. This is the first time in my life ive seen veins in my quad.. big green ones. My bf% isnt super low right now i can only see my abs when i flex a bit but yeah.. big thumbs up.

Also want to point out for all the people who claim tren is so bad... Not for me.. maybe for you. My sides are lean tissue gain and being majorly horny and overall feeling of well being is definitely there.. im happy. This stuff is addictive to be honest.. i wish i could stay on forever.. i dont want to damage my body or enlarge my heart or anything though. But what a life changer this has been.

I had sex with an old girlfriend and i wrecked house to say the least and i basically wore her out after 3 orgasms.. afterwords she just lay there and was staring at me while we laid together in bed.. thumbs up big time to tren.

----------


## JDToronto

> I went to their website and put in the code (had to scratch off the side to see it) I believe it was pharmacomlabs.com says the code on the side is real and i so was the dealer.
> 
> Not sure what your getting or how long its been since you got this source. Anyway, as for sides? Zero. 
> 
> Arms have gotten a half an inch larger every week. This is the first time in my life ive seen veins in my quad.. big green ones. My bf% isnt super low right now i can only see my abs when i flex a bit but yeah.. big thumbs up.
> 
> Also want to point out for all the people who claim tren is so bad... Not for me.. maybe for you. My sides are lean tissue gain and being majorly horny and overall feeling of well being is definitely there.. im happy. This stuff is addictive to be honest.. i wish i could stay on forever.. i dont want to damage my body or enlarge my heart or anything though. But what a life changer this has been.
> 
> I had sex with an old girlfriend and i wrecked house to say the least and i basically wore her out after 3 orgasms.. afterwords she just lay there and was staring at me while we laid together in bed.. thumbs up big time to tren.


Is your avatar your real pic?

----------

